# I cant tell if my snail is dead? can someone tell me what is going on. Im new to this



## Nazz4232

Well im a beginner to saltwater. I bought my first additions today. I bought three Margarita snails. Well they were moving a ton when i had them in the bag. I put them in the tank only to find out i read the thermostat wrong and I had the tank at like 85 degrees. I recently cooled the tank and the two snails started moving but the third is a little one that has not started moving. I tried picking it up and it doesnt like fall out of its shell it just stays in their. Can any one give me insight into what it is doing.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I don't know about saltwater, but in my experience snails will fall off the glass or get stressed in any way and hole up in their shells for even days. I have a mystery snail that was in its shell, not moving, for five days. I kept it in the tank hoping it was alive and and it was, so just leave it alone and as long as nobody pecks at it, it should come out sooner or later.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

You will know if a snail is dead. 1.) Floating to the top COULD mean its dead. Sometimes they aren't.
2) IT WILL SMELL AWFUL. Its horrible and you will know it when yo smell it. Your snail is probably fine just scared or stressed.


----------



## snyderguy

Snails are also "falling" out of their shells too when they die.


----------



## Nazz4232

okay thanks guys. much appreciated. they actually started moving around I was just worried I roasted them with the water being to hot;-) in that case I wouldve felt bad but thanks again anyways!


----------

